# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  لحظه ...

## الجنوبي ..

لحظَه .
2011-09-22

بفتِكر ...
همَّك وهمِّي .
تغرق البسمه تخونِّي .،
وسط موج بحر الهموم .

وافتكر ...
دمَّك ودمِّي .
اللي سال وف حِجر أمِّي
يغلي ف ضلوعي انتقامي
والجنون  طيّر لي تاري
فوق وفوق يفضل يحوم .

بفتكر ...
مش لاقي ذكرى جُوَّا منِّي
والَّا حتى .،
كلمه واحده بتقابلني .
من خلالها العفو يغلب
ينتهي حتَّى بِسَمَاحُه .
واغسل القلب اللي شايل
من ندى ورده صباحُه .
واللي شقشق هلّ نوره
وقاللي قوم .

بفتكر ...
وألاقيني واقف
خايف أحاسب .،
خايف أسامح
حتَّى خوفي منُّه خايف .
كله دا والصوره واقفه
عند مَشهَد كلُّه قسوه .
العبور فوقه اغتيال
والشِفَا منُّه مُحَال .
وآه .. وآه  م الذُل
لحظه .
وآه .. وآه م الظلم
لحظه .
أد ما تمضي الحياه
فوق جبيني تبقى نَدبَه
واىّ ندبه  !!

وافتكر ...،
مقدرش أسامح

معز الهنداوي
الجنوبي

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*لحظة أوقفت الساعة 
سقطت من عينيها دموع امتزجت بحبر الوقت فافترق الزمن عن أشياءه يبحث بين رقاعه عن وصف الحالة 
من كان يتمثلُ بالصبر ؟ من حارَت أفعاله؟

الجنوبي في أقصى شمال الإبداع تسكن ربما كان جنوبك لأنك تمضي لتتعدى حدوده
تقدير لاينتهي*

----------


## صفحات العمر

وآه وآه يا شعر لما تنجلى .. وتقول حكم 
شوف يا عم :
إنت شاعر واللى شاعر زى منك 
يبقى حتما وجعه واعر 
بيداريه ف جرة قلم 
ع العموم الجرح نازف 
زى ما مكتوب ف صوتى 
وزى حرفك ما هو شايف
لحظة .. 
هتمر وهتحكى 
ع اللى خاين 
واللى ماين 
واللى دفع المهر دم 

صديقى الحبيب / أبو أدهم 
لحظه واحدة من حرفك المدهش أعادت لنا الكثير والكثير مما كنا نفتقدة فى غيابك
فماذا لو كانت أكثر ..  هى لحظة ابداع حقيقيه ولا شك 
أدام الله عليك صدق الحرف وعمق الرؤى 
وحفظك من كل سوء

----------


## الشحرورة

*اخى الكريم الشاعر القدير
معز الجنوبى

مهما حاولت ان أوصف مدى تأثير حروفك 
علينا لأ أستطيع
ولكن كما تعودت فى زياراتى لإبداعك أنت فنان رائع
وشاعر قدير 
دام وجودك الطيب وعطاؤك البليغ
ولحظة من فضلك
لا تغيب ودايما آتنا بكل جديد

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## الجنوبي ..

> *لحظة أوقفت الساعة 
> سقطت من عينيها دموع امتزجت بحبر الوقت فافترق الزمن عن أشياءه يبحث بين رقاعه عن وصف الحالة 
> من كان يتمثلُ بالصبر ؟ من حارَت أفعاله؟
> 
> الجنوبي في أقصى شمال الإبداع تسكن ربما كان جنوبك لأنك تمضي لتتعدى حدوده
> تقدير لاينتهي*


أخي الشاطر حسن

مساؤك معطر بكل ماهو جميل

كل الإمتنان لمروركم الكريم

----------


## kethara

*أخى الفاضل الشاعر المتألق
الجنوبى

حياتنا هى لحظات تمر واحدة تلو الأخرى
كانت مرة او فرحة
تسطر بذاكرتنا الكثير والكثير وتترك بداخلنا 
اثار صعب ان تُمحى من المخيلة
ولكن الأمل مازال يعانق طموحنا

راق لى أسلوبك وكلماتك

تحيتى
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

رغم إن الظلم جارح
قاد ف قلبك ألف نار
بس قلبك راح يسامح
لو ح أقدم إعتذار

قصيدة حلوة جدا يا معز
تسلم إيدك
 :f:

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> لحظَه .
> 2011-09-22
> 
> بفتِكر ...
> همَّك وهمِّي .
> تغرق البسمه تخونِّي .،
> وسط موج بحر الهموم .
> 
> وافتكر ...
> ...


*العزيز الغالي الأخ الجنوبي*

*لقد وجدت اللحظه في صورك بالغه التعبير مؤلمة و جارحه و مبكيه*
*جعلتني أدرك مدى قسوة و بشاعة اللحظه حين تصورتها في قولك*
*و آه و آه م الذل لحظه*
*و آه و آه م الظلم لحظه*
*أما اللحظه في الصياغه فهي لحظه من تلك اللحظات 
التي يتمنى المرء منا ألا تمر عليه بسرعه*
*و إن مرت تمنى أن تعود من جديد لأجل أن يعيشها مرة أخرى*
*قصيده من القصائد الفاتحه لشهية أقلامنا*
*و الباعثه على الأمل في أن نرى قاعتنا الحبيبه قريباً
و قد عاد إليها رونقها و هيبتها و متعتها من جديد إن شاء الله*
*تقبل تحياتي*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## الجنوبي ..

> وآه وآه يا شعر لما تنجلى .. وتقول حكم 
> شوف يا عم :
> إنت شاعر واللى شاعر زى منك 
> يبقى حتما وجعه واعر 
> بيداريه ف جرة قلم 
> ع العموم الجرح نازف 
> زى ما مكتوب ف صوتى 
> وزى حرفك ما هو شايف
> لحظة .. 
> ...


أخي الحبيب أبومصطفى
مساء الخير

من أنا غير تلميذ .. أسعد الله أيامك ..لبتنا نصل يوما للحظة دهشه مبدعه 

ساعتها هقولك أنا بيرم ...ههههههه .... دم بخير

----------


## الجنوبي ..

> *اخى الكريم الشاعر القدير
> معز الجنوبى
> 
> مهما حاولت ان أوصف مدى تأثير حروفك 
> علينا لأ أستطيع
> ولكن كما تعودت فى زياراتى لإبداعك أنت فنان رائع
> وشاعر قدير 
> دام وجودك الطيب وعطاؤك البليغ
> ولحظة من فضلك
> ...


أختي العزيزه ..تغريد هانم 

أسعد الله أيامك 

بكل تأكيد سيدتي أنا لا أحب أن أغادر هذا المكان العزيز على قلبي بذاته وبكل أحبابي فيه

ولكنها الحياة لم تترك لنا ... لحظه ... نلتقط فيها الأنفاس ونخلو لمتعة الروح ... ايقاع

الحياه والأحداث أسرع بكثير من قدرتنا على التأقلم مع كل هذا الآلم ..

لكي تحياتي واحترامي
...

----------


## الجنوبي ..

> *أخى الفاضل الشاعر المتألق
> الجنوبى
> 
> حياتنا هى لحظات تمر واحدة تلو الأخرى
> كانت مرة او فرحة
> تسطر بذاكرتنا الكثير والكثير وتترك بداخلنا 
> اثار صعب ان تُمحى من المخيلة
> ولكن الأمل مازال يعانق طموحنا
> 
> ...


قيثارة مصر

تحياتي

كل التقدير لمروركم الكريم

مع كل الإحترام

----------


## الجنوبي ..

> رغم إن الظلم جارح
> قاد ف قلبك ألف نار
> بس قلبك راح يسامح
> لو ح أقدم إعتذار
> 
> قصيدة حلوة جدا يا معز
> تسلم إيدك


وتسلم عيونك ياأحمد بيه

----------


## الجنوبي ..

> *العزيز الغالي الأخ الجنوبي*
> 
> *لقد وجدت اللحظه في صورك بالغه التعبير مؤلمة و جارحه و مبكيه*
> *جعلتني أدرك مدى قسوة و بشاعة اللحظه حين تصورتها في قولك*
> *و آه و آه م الذل لحظه*
> *و آه و آه م الظلم لحظه*
> *أما اللحظه في الصياغه فهي لحظه من تلك اللحظات 
> التي يتمنى المرء منا ألا تمر عليه بسرعه*
> *و إن مرت تمنى أن تعود من جديد لأجل أن يعيشها مرة أخرى*
> ...


الجميل الراقي أ / عصام 

أتمني أن تكون في أطيب حال صديقي المدهش 

لاحرمني الله اطلالتك

----------


## نوورا

*الأستاذ الجنوبى

مش هية لحظة بس رلئعة جدا
وعجبتنى جميل اسلوب حضرتك
متشكرة لوجودك*

----------


## سمـاء

الجنوبي ..

حين تكون اللحظة مؤلمة بشدة أو مفرحة بشدة يطول زمانها كثيرا...

وكلما ازادت شدتها طال زمانها.. وبقيت تتردد صدى كالحقيقة...

وحين ترسم الكلمات هذه الصورة الرائعة للحظة.. فإنها تمنحها عمرا فوق عمرها...

وهكذا تفعل كلماتك..................

خالص تقديرى...

----------


## sayedattia

> بفتكر ...
> وألاقيني واقف
> خايف أحاسب .،
> خايف أسامح
> حتَّى خوفي منُّه خايف .
> كله دا والصوره واقفه
> عند مَشهَد كلُّه قسوه .
> العبور فوقه اغتيال
> والشِفَا منُّه مُحَال .
> ...




*      بفتكر ..*
*لحظة ما شفتك* 
*نجمة ساطعه ف العلالي**تقسي مرة وألف مرة**تنسي حبي لاتبالي*
*وأنا احبك  أيوه أحبك*
*بارسمك زهرة ف خيالي  

العزيز ... أ. معـــز
سامح خربشاتي فقد أثارتني قصيدتك الرائعة
وجعلت كلماتي تنساب علي صفحتك
تحياتي ومودتي وتقديري
* ::  ::  :: 
*سيد عطيه
*

----------


## الجنوبي ..

> *الأستاذ الجنوبى
> 
> مش هية لحظة بس رلئعة جدا
> وعجبتنى جميل اسلوب حضرتك
> متشكرة لوجودك*


الأخت العزيزه نوورا

أسعد الله أيامك

منوره المتصفح

----------


## الجنوبي ..

> الجنوبي ..
> 
> حين تكون اللحظة مؤلمة بشدة أو مفرحة بشدة يطول زمانها كثيرا...
> 
> وكلما ازادت شدتها طال زمانها.. وبقيت تتردد صدى كالحقيقة...
> 
> وحين ترسم الكلمات هذه الصورة الرائعة للحظة.. فإنها تمنحها عمرا فوق عمرها...
> 
> وهكذا تفعل كلماتك..................
> ...



سماء وأنتي سماء

في حروفك وذوقك

كل الإمتنان لمرورك الكريم

----------


## الجنوبي ..

> *      بفتكر ..*
> 
> *لحظة ما شفتك* 
> 
> *نجمة ساطعه ف العلالي*
> *تقسي مرة وألف مرة*
> *تنسي حبي لاتبالي*
> 
> *وأنا احبك  أيوه أحبك*
> ...



أستاذ / سيد

مساء الخير

وماأروع أن تخربش فنرى هذه الإضافات المضيئه

أحييكم سيدي بكل احترام

----------


## الصابر أيوب

واحد من الشعراء الكبار
وممن استمتع بقراءة اشعاره

أحمد ابراهيم

----------

